
GitHub Satellite Livestream - agoell
https://githubsatellite.com/
======
dang
Blog post here: [https://github.blog/2020-05-06-new-from-
satellite-2020-githu...](https://github.blog/2020-05-06-new-from-
satellite-2020-github-codespaces-github-discussions-securing-code-in-private-
repositories-and-more/) (via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23093100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23093100),
but no comments there).

The main threads are:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092904)
(GitHub Codespaces)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23093091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23093091)
(GitHub Codescanning)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092966)
(GitHub Insights)

------
xchaotic
I remember considering paying thousands of dollars + travel + SF hotel to
watch this last year. There's some silver lining in everyone being locked down
- we can now watch all the good content from GitHub, Apple, you name, all
virtual, remote.

~~~
JonathonW
I don't know about Github, but Apple and Microsoft have both run their major
events live online for years (and at least the last two WWDCs have been
streamed live by Apple in their entirety).

The really interesting thing here will be how these virtual conferences
replicate some of the face-to-face aspects of the real-world conferences:
labs, workshops, networking with other developers, etc. Github appears to be
using this as an opportunity to introduce and trial Github Discussions, for
example.

------
tpmx
That keynote from Nat Friedman an hour ago looks interesting. How do you play
past segments in this thing? (All I see is this:
[https://i.imgur.com/KR6UMgu.png](https://i.imgur.com/KR6UMgu.png))

Also: I've got to say, seeing things from this particular Nat gives me a nice
late 90s throwback feeling. He along with Miguel ruled the Linux desktop
universe back when we we're all hopeful that the Linux desktop would win over
the Windows desktop.

Edit: The FAQ implies recordings are manually uploaded at some later time.
(Meh!)

~~~
latitud10norte
> That keynote from Nat Friedman an hour ago looks interesting. How do you
> play past segments in this thing? (All I see is this:
> [https://i.imgur.com/KR6UMgu.png](https://i.imgur.com/KR6UMgu.png))

Yeah, took me some time/clicks to "solve": go to the live stream and click at
the red line (I guess later the will cut the segments as separated videos).
[https://youtu.be/FhZTPM9ysWk](https://youtu.be/FhZTPM9ysWk)

~~~
tpmx
Doh! Thanks!

(Also, nice of you to come out from 8 years of silence to post this! ;) )

------
noelwelsh
The live coding set from Sam Aaron was awesome. I'm looking forward to tuning
in to his set again once the people stop talking. Lots of other acts in the
schedule---looks really interesting!

------
foxknox
Codespaces is very cool!

~~~
clarkbw
Codespaces discussion happening over here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092904)

------
clarkbw
x-linking to insights discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092966)

------
riejo
codespaces!

~~~
sbarre
This is amazing. I've been using VS Code Server (
[https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server) ) to
self-host a browser-based editor I can access from my tablet and code on the
go, but it's been a hassle to keep it all running smoothly..

As long as pricing is reasonable, Codespaces seems like my future solution.

~~~
AaronFriel
As an alternative to VS Code Server, you can install the vsonline CLI which is
distributed via .deb and other package mechanisms. Once installed, it installs
the backend side of VS Code Remote and it's distributed by Microsoft.

You _don't_ need to register your machine, you can set up your own
authenticating reverse proxy over it and run it on port 8000 like so:

    
    
        $HOME/.vscode-remote/bin/[some hash here]/server.sh
    

I just wish they open sourced all of this. For compliance reasons, I'm leery
of running data through Microsoft unnecessarily and so I only use CodeSpaces
and VS Online for personal project.

~~~
sbarre
Interesting, I'll look into that..

I run VS Code Server on a headless mac mini at home, and I map a subdomain to
my home IP (because it needs SSL for the web workers I believe), and then I
can connect to it over https from my tablet on the go. I use basic auth on the
nginx proxy, and it works for my needs.

That part is working fine.

The hassle is the DNS mapping because my provider doesn't officially support
dynamic DNS, and doesn't have an API, so I am using a variety of unofficial
workarounds to automate this part and it's not always reliable, although
thankfully my home IP does not seem to change too often.

------
atoreno
Thanks for the share. Streaming it

